# Tick bite ..



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

One of my dogs I found a partially engorged tick on the chest, it may have been on him for a couple hours. I removed it with a tick key and had the head of it as well, I made sure. It has been 2 weeks now and there is still a little wart (bump) where the tick was attached. Is this normal to take this long to heal from a tick bite like this? I am thinking of lancing it. Or should I just leave it? The dog is normal otherwise.


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

How big is the little lump? 
If its as big as a small cyst I would take the dog to the vet. Anything smaller I would just allow the body to take care of it. 
The next time you pull one, clean then site with Benadine or Chlorohex and then finish with a little rubbing alcohol. Helps to start the drying up process. Most vet hospitals do this, we do this in emergency .. 

Hope it helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Deb Vigil said:


> How big is the little lump? If its as big as a small cyst I would take the dog to the vet.


It's probably less than 1/16th of an inch but I can feel it, it is not soft but more hard like a cyst under the skin. I really don't think taking the dog to a vet is needed it is that small. But am wondering if lancing it myself is worth it. I wonder if it could've been a allergic reaction. 



> The next time you pull one, clean then site with Benadine or Chlorohex and then finish with a little rubbing alcohol. Helps to start the drying up process. Most vet hospitals do this, we do this in emergency


When I pulled the tick I soaked the site with Hydrogen Pyroxide as that was the only disinfectant I had and then put a dab of polysporin on it.


----------



## Deb Vigil (Jan 1, 2008)

That small I'd leave it alone and watch it .. It should go away by itself just will take its time. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

just keep an eye on it and it should be fine. These can sometimes take as much as a few weeks to go away. if it gets bigger, starts draining, or develops a red rash or any kind of inflammation, go to the vet.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

A newly acquired male i have got a severe paraylsis tick bite dog hospitalised anti venom administered then got another one (possibly was there the whole time but not found by vets or myself)and he had the same lump and it did subside but he went on a course of antibiotics for 2 weeks after the treatment and im not sure if that helped clear the bump up but either way it did go and i think the advice to just watch it is pretty sound.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Pretty normal Geoff. Can Leave a itchy welt on people as well. I had a welt for a couple months before


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone. We don't have a lot of ticks up here but with the heat we've had this summer we've had an influx. Not many up here use flea or tick repellent but there has a big jump in tick borne illness this season. So that may change. There has been a couple of frosts now so that should've killed them off now. Nasty bastids they are!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Unfortunately, the frost does not "kill them off" here. We have ticks here year round. You'll pick them up on any warmer winter day (sun shining, 40 deg F plus), walking through a grassy field or brushy area.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> Unfortunately, the frost does not "kill them off" here. We have ticks here year round. You'll pick them up on any warmer winter day (sun shining, 40 deg F plus), walking through a grassy field or brushy area.


Ugggh that's good to know. I guess they are here to stay then. When I pulled it off him we had already 1 or 2 frosts so I was surprised to find it. He likes to go do his business in the long grass off the field, good for me as I don't have to pick it up. But we will have to revisit that strategy now, LOL! I know there has been a few documented cases of Lyme here more in southern Ontario GTA area in humans, they have been crawling north. So I am sure there is lots of Lyme out there in dogs too that hasn't even been diagnosed yet as I don't think vets up here are looking for it yet.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The bump is common when a tick is removed. As long as it doesn't get red and inflamed it's nothing to worry about. 
The tick diseases are avoided if the tick is remove fairly quickly. Also, you should always look for a smaller (male) within a few inches when you find a larger, engorged one on the dog. They mate, both feed and then the female drops off and lays her eggs wherever she may be. That could be in your carpet. :-o


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Which is the blood sucker? Are they like mosquitoes? As with mosquitoes it is always the female that bites. Am lucky we have hard wood floors no carpet for them to hide the horde.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Both bite and suck blood. The hardwood floor is more then enough for them. The "newborn" are very tiny but they will be drawn to any warmblooded animal/person they encounter. :twisted:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> One of my dogs I found a partially engorged tick on the chest, it may have been on him for a couple hours. I removed it with a tick key and had the head of it as well, I made sure. It has been 2 weeks now and there is still a little wart (bump) where the tick was attached. Is this normal to take this long to heal from a tick bite like this? I am thinking of lancing it. Or should I just leave it? The dog is normal otherwise.



Any better, Geoff?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Any better, Geoff?


Yeah as Tim, Amber and Deb said it took a few weeks to totally disappear. A couple of days after my original post it seemed to be getting smaller and Monday I scratched it and it just fell off. Thanks for all the help and hand holding everyone, we don't see ticks up here often.


----------

